# Do all new boards come in a plastic board bag?



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

of all my online board purchases, only my Ride came with a re-usable zippered plastic sleeve. All the others just came shrink wrapped, nothing else


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

ok gotcha. I was just curious. Thanks man


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

luke89 said:


> I know that when you buy a board from shop they put it in a plastic board bag. I was wondering if it is the same when you order a board from the internet. Ive never got a board online and am just curious.



Both of my Never Summers & Burton Custom came in re-usable plastic sleeves. All were purchased online.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

the sleeves are overated, cost inflaters, anyhow. After I mounted bindings on my Ride, I only put the sleeve back on when I sold the board


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

extra0 said:


> the sleeves are overated, cost inflaters, anyhow. After I mounted bindings on my Ride, I only put the sleeve back on when I sold the board


Seriously? Cost inflator?:dunno::laugh: 

Bags are awesome for storing your board at the end of a season.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

i bought a two burtons from skidazzle, one had one, the other i asked the seller to give me. I bought a Rome from sierrasnowboard and it came shrinked wrapped, with a reusable zippered plastic bag over that and then shipped in a flat cardboard box. I have more than one board, so the plastic bag is great for me to store it in


----------



## Denzo 2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got a new GNU Rider's Choice online, and it came with a zippered plastic bag. Yeah the zipper was broken and I had to cut it open, so it's not necessarily re-usable, but to answer your question.... it depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine came in a giant trojan.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Mine came in a giant trojan.


that's because they knew where you were going to try and put it....


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Seriously? Cost inflator?:dunno::laugh:
> 
> Bags are awesome for storing your board at the end of a season.


well, yeah, Darth, to a certain extent... 

If you only have one board and don't travel, that cheezy bag would do fine for storage, but I bought an actual padded travel board bag in which I can fit several boards....works alot better and it even fits bindings and boots, too. 

Anyway, like denzo, my plastic bag ripped when I tried to pull some tape that manage to get stuck on it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess the quality of the bags differs then too..the one that came with my 09 NS SL-R i got last season is pretty rugged...its taken a decent beating in my closet getting tossed around and shit thrown on it with no real issue. *shrug*...


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

quit beating it in your closet...and you're getting shit on it...what are you doing in there


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

just bought an element on clearance at REI. it didn't come with a bag. but i have a padded travel case that i keep it in. so no big deal.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

All the K2's i have seen have come shrink wrapped. Even there is a sleeve, someone is stealing it


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

my ride antic just came shrink wrapped as well as my friends machete and yukon. we're all getting legit bags for them anyways haha


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Im getting a stepchild, but its coming from a local shop. Their ordering it for me through stepchild though so idk. When it comes and I go pick it up I will post what it came in and the quality of said bag haha. I want a travel bag anyway so I guess it doesnt matter, but I was just thinking about waiting till next season to pick up a bag, so a platic one would be cool for summer storage. Guess i could leave it shrink wrapped, but come on, a new board, I gotta open it even if Im not gonna ride it.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

luke89 said:


> Im getting a stepchild, but its coming from a local shop. Their ordering it for me through stepchild though so idk. When it comes and I go pick it up I will post what it came in and the quality of said bag haha. I want a travel bag anyway so I guess it doesnt matter, but I was just thinking about waiting till next season to pick up a bag, so a platic one would be cool for summer storage. Guess i could leave it shrink wrapped, but come on, a new board, I gotta open it even if Im not gonna ride it.


haha i tore the shrink wrap off mine as soon as it got to my house. I had a slim chance of riding because it was getting warm and always raining but just had to see it without that crap haha


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> haha i tore the shrink wrap off mine as soon as it got to my house. I had a slim chance of riding because it was getting warm and always raining but just had to see it without that crap haha


Good so Im not the only one. I rode my first board down the stairs a bunch of times the day I got it haha. But no way i will do that with my new stepchild. I was stupid then, but badass at the same time haha.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

luke89 said:


> Good so Im not the only one. I rode my first board down the stairs a bunch of times the day I got it haha. But no way i will do that with my new stepchild. I was stupid then, but badass at the same time haha.


haha ok thats a bit crazy hahahaha


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> haha ok thats a bit crazy hahahaha


It was summer and I just had to ride lol. It was great the first three or so tries, but eventually I lost my balance and rolled down instead of rode. I learned my lesson. It made a sweet video though.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone know if it is possible to buy just the sleeve the board came in when new?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Always have a board sleeve for a necromancer.*

Sure, I will sell you a Never Summer sleeve for $75.

That has to be at least 50% off original value.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a good deal, you should take it. The NS sleeves use a special technology called moronium which you need to store it in to prevent base burn. My friend threw his out and started to get white along the edges of his base the next season.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jtg said:


> That's a good deal, you should take it. The NS sleeves use a special technology called moronium which you need to store it in to prevent base burn. My friend threw his out and started to get white along the edges of his base the next season.


base burn raped my cat.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

jtg said:


> That's a good deal, you should take it. The NS sleeves use a special technology called moronium which you need to store it in to prevent base burn. My friend threw his out and started to get white along the edges of his base the next season.


Throwing away NS sleeve voids your warranty.


----------

